# What is normal



## Lorna Tinker (Mar 31, 2018)

I have been a type 2 diabetic for a few years now and lived in the dark side of denial for most of it.  I have decided to come into the light and deal with this situation once and for all.  I am on tablets and injections and not overweight, veer more to the skinny side which is not good as you get older.  I have discovered carbs and how important they are in the control of your sugar levels.  The only worry I have is I do not want to loose any weight.  Can you stick to the low carbs and maintain your weight or will the high fat content of your diet keep the weight on. Will a high fat diet not give you other complications.  As you can see by me waffling on I am so confused with the whole thing. Maybe I should go back to the dark side.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi @Lorna Tinker , Welcome to the forum.
No please don’t go back to the dark side, that way can lead to a lot of horrible complications..
As you don’t need to lose weight , you need to ensure your calorie intake is right for you, the good fats will help with this.
When we say high fat, it’s basically normal fats like people used to eat  years ago ie we don’t pour lard down our throats it just that we don’t go for low fat versions of things, butter, cheese,cream even lard is on the menu . Some nuts are not too high in carbs either so make a good snack .
Some here have found that  a LCHF diet helped to lower their Cholesterol.
It didn’t for me , but that’s probably because my body makes to much Cholesterol itself 

I’m sure others will be along soon with more suggestions


----------



## trophywench (Mar 31, 2018)

Hiya

Firstly it's an absolute fallacy that all T2 diabetics are overweight or secondly that all overweight people become diabetic.  It's also a fallacy that any fat (or prawns or avocado or whatever else) you eat will cause heart trouble or lead to a stroke or in fact that all cholesterol in your blood stream causes harm.  We all need cholesterol to stay alive in the first place.  If it wasn't for LDL - most often referred to as the 'bad' element of chol, nobody's brain could effect the necessary repairs it has to carry out as we sleep.

Human bodies are quite capable of making the glucose all our cells need to function, from all of the 3 components of our diet - ie from carbohydrate, from protein or from fat.  It simply doesn't care where it comes from as long as it gets enough! but because it needs things from all 3 to stay alive and healthy you cannot eliminate all of one or other group.

You have to eat enough of all 3 elements but not too much of any and so far it seems on the face of it from what you've said that you're doing OK at that.  But, what's your blood glucose doing when you eat this that or the other, in between the HbA1c tests the doctor does?  Are you happy with what your meter tells you?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi Lorna, welcome. 
I am type 2 also. I follow a carb counting plan that allows healthy fats a lot more than I thought was good for you. I have been able to come off of the diabetes meds quickly because of that. I responded quickly when diagnosed, though, so I don't mean to say everyone comes if the meds that way. Just that it worked for me. 

Have you read any books? There are a few recommendations on the forum for books. My husband and I found the Gretchen Becker book very good. 

S.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 1, 2018)

I am the same as @SadhbhFiadh  Diagnosed T2 in Sept last year HbA1c 78 and put on Metformin
Immediately went on a lowcard/highfat diet 
Jan 2 ,2018 HbA1c was 33 and taken off meds.
Carbb counting does work


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 1, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I am the same as @SadhbhFiadh  Diagnosed T2 in Sept last year HbA1c 78 and put on Metformin
> Immediately went on a lowcard/highfat diet
> Jan 2 ,2018 HbA1c was 33 and taken off meds.
> Carbb counting does work


If low _card _works for you Vince then I think I'll switch to that diet too ~ fed up with _carbb _counting anyway


----------



## Lorna Tinker (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi all thank you for all your good comments.  Like I said in my previous comment I was in self denial for a long time.  But have woke up to the fact I have to do something about it.  Still reading all the literature regarding this condition and what a mine field of information there is.  I could be here until I am hundred ans still not digest all the information.  What works for one might not work for another seems to be the theme. I have been taking my blood sugars religiously the last couple of weeks and was wondering if some one could tell me if they where ok.

Before breakfast =( 5.7).  (2 hours after breakfast = 9.5)( before midday meal = 6.8) (2 hours after midday meal = 6.1) (before evening meal 6.0) ( 2 hours after evening meal = 6.3) before bed 5.1.

Are these readings OK or are they high.  I think you should be between 4 and 7.  Breakfast that day was scrambled egg on 1 piece of toast ( 1 metformin+sitagliptin 1g/50mg.) Then before midday meal( cheese & crackers) 4 units Novorapid.  Before evening meal (home made scotch broth and nuts)1 metformin/sitagliptin 1g/50mg and 6 units of Noverapid.  Then going to bed I take 14 units of Lantus is all this medication I am taking of a high dosage.

My last inquiry (thank you for your patience and reading this post) since going on a low carb diet I have periods of being dizzy, has this happened to anyone else.   I must say this is a really good sight and once again thank you for your help.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 1, 2018)

Lorna Tinker said:


> Hi all thank you for all your good comments.  Like I said in my previous comment I was in self denial for a long time.  But have woke up to the fact I have to do something about it.  Still reading all the literature regarding this condition and what a mine field of information there is.  I could be here until I am hundred ans still not digest all the information.  What works for one might not work for another seems to be the theme. I have been taking my blood sugars religiously the last couple of weeks and was wondering if some one could tell me if they where ok.
> 
> Before breakfast =( 5.7).  (2 hours after breakfast = 9.5)( before midday meal = 6.8) (2 hours after midday meal = 6.1) (before evening meal 6.0) ( 2 hours after evening meal = 6.3) before bed 5.1.
> 
> ...



Your levels look excellent Lorna with the exception of the post breakfast 9.5. You’re clearly more insulin resistant on a morning as many people are (except me) and your levels improve during the day. You’re not eating very much really unless your portions are big. 

Aim for 7 or below waking and no more than 8.5 two hours after meals. Meals shouldn’t raise you more than about 3 points.

Those levels are not concerning at all and should lead to a very good Hba1c. 

Many of us experience dizziness initially. It’s usually the body adapting to low sugar levels that it’s previously relied on. Mention it to your doctor if it continues. Good luck!


----------



## Lorna Tinker (Apr 1, 2018)

Thank you Amigo for that good news regrading my sugar levels.  I am trying so hard to get a grip of this and I think you are right I am not eating enough,  Could you tell me what your daily intake of food is.  Just so I could compare it with mine.  I am trying not to loose anymore weight but sticking to the carb diet is making me loose the weight.  Thank you for your quick reply.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 1, 2018)

Lorna Tinker said:


> Thank you Amigo for that good news regrading my sugar levels.  I am trying so hard to get a grip of this and I think you are right I am not eating enough,  Could you tell me what your daily intake of food is.  Just so I could compare it with mine.  I am trying not to loose anymore weight but sticking to the carb diet is making me loose the weight.  Thank you for your quick reply.



I’m not on medication of any kind Lorna and probably am more permissive with myself about levels because I do think I have some reasonable pancreatic function left. However, I could do better. My last Hba1c was 42.

If you look on this daily thread, ‘what did you eat yesterday’, you’ll get a good idea of the kind of things people eat each day, including me. I think perhaps you need more meals as opposed to snack type options that are low carb, particularly if you’re not needing to lose weight. Take a look and post if you’d like to.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/page-249


----------



## Lorna Tinker (Apr 1, 2018)

Will have a look now and thank you for getting back to me,


----------

